# Montreal Fish Stores



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

*Looking for Montreal Fish Stores*

Can anyone list some Montreal fish stores worth visiting. Heading there this weekend and many of the list I've found are outdated.

So far I have:

Reefconcept
ReefSolution
Aquarium-Octo
Aquarium Montreal

Heard stores are pretty much the same as in the GTA.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I've heard Octopus is interesting


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard Aquatica Montreal is good. It's the one my brother goes to. It's in the West Island though.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Finally got a chance to visit some stores that were recommended to me, as I didn't get a chance the last time I was in Montreal.

I visited Reefconcept and Aquarium Montreal.

Aquarium Montreal is essentially a big als. I didn't find the location off the BA's website, so I assume it was probably an independent store that used to be a franchise as the layout is all the same.

Reefconcept is nicely setup and very clean with a variety of products/brands that aren't available in Toronto.

Comparing the livestock of both stores, I think we're spoiled here in the GTA as it's hands down, above and beyond better in terms of stock and price. IMO there's no comparison at all.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

goffebeans said:


> Finally got a chance to visit some stores that were recommended to me, as I didn't get a chance the last time I was in Montreal.
> 
> I visited Reefconcept and Aquarium Montreal.
> 
> ...


From the sound of it, Aquarium Montreal was probably BA. They break from the franchise sometime ago, same as the stores in BC and AB I think.

In terms of livestock, it's true GTA probably have the best selection and price in the whole North America (except LA maybe)


----------

